# Idea for a new forum...



## distressed_romeo (Apr 21, 2007)

Would people be interested in a section on the boards dedicated to fingerstyle and classical/acoustic playing, or would that be too specialist?


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 21, 2007)

Seems good to me.


----------



## Scott (Apr 21, 2007)

I think if anything, we should just have an "other" type forum.


That, or bring back the lefty forum


----------



## Durero (Apr 21, 2007)

I think it would be great


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 21, 2007)

i'm all in for a classical finger style forum, i have estaban fingers


----------



## Ryan (Apr 21, 2007)

"Pshht. Grandpa's guitars.. They're for pussies; and grandpas. I think you know it."


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 21, 2007)

"fingerstyle"










Sorry,i am but a celtic heathen


----------



## Nik (Apr 21, 2007)

Ryan said:


> "Pshht. Grandpa's guitars.. They're for pussies; and grandpas. I think you know it."



"What're thosse wooden things? _Chaairs?_"


----------



## Stitch (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought a vocal forum, but Chris thought no. 

(I am not questiong him, lest Conan be administered...)


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe artist/album reviews?


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd actually like to see an alcohol forum. Not really get drunk stories, but more along the lines of reviews and discussions of different beverages.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Would people be interested in a section on the boards dedicated to fingerstyle and classical/acoustic playing, or would that be too specialist?



 Done.



nitelightboy said:


> I'd actually like to see an alcohol forum. Not really get drunk stories, but more along the lines of reviews and discussions of different beverages.







Scott said:


> I think if anything, we should just have an "other" type forum.
> 
> That, or bring back the lefty forum


----------

